# connect laptop to cable modem



## 003742 (Dec 1, 2008)

Just bought a Compaq CQ50-139-WM and I need to know how to connect it to our computer cable modem (HS internet service). Do I need an ethernet cable (25ft) and if so, what kind and do I need a router? I am very uneducated about this stuff.

Thanks,
003742


----------



## blackbox_ns (Nov 19, 2008)

If you only have the one computer you will not need a router. You will just need an ethernet cable from your laptop to the cable modem.

You only need a router if you want to share the internet connection between multiple computers.


----------

